# my baby pees every 15 minutes...



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

He pees as soon as I put a clean diaper on him. He freaks the second he is wet. We go through two loads of diapers some days. At least I shoud rest assured he's getting enough milk, right? (i've been worried because of my breast reduction). I have to use sposies at night so I can get some sleep. Anyone else have this problem? What do you do? I'm hunting for fleece lined dipes as we speak.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Could he have an UTI? That seems awfully frequent and being upset at being wet may be upset at a painful sensation? Just an idea.


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought all babys peed as soon as you put on a clean dipe? :LOL

No seriously if he is REALLY upset when he pottys you might consider a UTI but my dd#1 goes constantly-her ped said high metabolism?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

not upset when he pees, he actually looks happy while he pees, but as soon as the diaper is wet he freaks. the second i take it off he is all happy again. man, we go through alot of diapers. with the sposie on he is happy all night.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

i've even put a sposie on during the day sometimes so he can have a couple hours comfortable so he can nap.


----------



## jaceycat24 (Aug 31, 2005)

babies up to 6 months pee every 15 minutes. i've been using elimination communication with my daughter since she was 2 1/2 months old. she would pee on the changing table because she associated peeing there get new dry diaper. most babies don't like being wet then they learn not to mind it so much. i would get your baby checked out for a uti too. just wanted to let you know that for us that was normal then after six months it jumped to every half hour then every hour. hope it helps


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

You can start ECing since you know your baby's pattern. My DD peed every 15 minutes and we ECed. I stopped though when she was 6 or 7 months old. Now she won't pee on the potty for me anymore.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I hear you- my dd often peed every 15 minutes (or less!) and HATED (still does) being wet. Fleece is your friend.

-Angela


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Well I obviouslt stand corrected -- apparently babies often pee that often!

Carolynn


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I too have been EC'ing since birth and my ds who is now 6.5 months, pees every 10-15 minutes too. He is fine. Whoever spread the word about going through 8-12 wet diaper a day was obviously never around a baby :LOL !


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, totally normal! Every 10-15 min. for the first 6 months isn't unusual.

Why do I know this? Because I also do EC and we discuss pee frequency on our email list!

My dd now goes 2-3 hrs in the afternoon/evening, but pees every 15-30 min. from the time she wakes in the morning until noonish.

The 8-12 wet dipes is SOAKING WET squishy nasty disposables, not "wet" cloth dipes. HUGE difference!!

I washed dipes every day the first 2 months, and it got better. You might consider keeping a bowl or dish nearby and keeping babe naked on top of a diaper on your lap, and just hold him over the bowl to pee when he fusses. It's SO AMAZING what babies are capable of doing!

UTI - only worry if he's cranky and seems to be uncomfortable when peeing. Otherwise, probably fine!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Hehe, welcome to my world! My dd literally peed every few minutes. And I was not very savvy in cd world, and we were using Kushies Classics. And i mean they would be SOAKED every little bit. I had never heard of fleece diapers or liners. I used sposies at nap and at night, simply because she would fuss the minute one drop of pee hit the dipe!

With ds, we use fleece/flannel liners and man, do they work. STill use sposies at night.

When dd got around two weeks old, dh asked should we be concerned about all that peeing, and I just reassured him it meant she was nursing enough.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Sounds just like my DD - but over time it slows down. She's a little more tolerant of being wet now, but not much. I like knowing she doesn't sit in a wet diaper, even though it ran me ragged in those early months.

Good luk - and maybe you should invest in more dipes. Of course, with my DD it didn't mtter if they were cloth or plastic, wet was unacceptable :LOL


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaceycat24*
babies up to 6 months pee every 15 minutes. i've been using elimination communication with my daughter since she was 2 1/2 months old. she would pee on the changing table because she associated peeing there get new dry diaper. most babies don't like being wet then they learn not to mind it so much. i would get your baby checked out for a uti too. just wanted to let you know that for us that was normal then after six months it jumped to every half hour then every hour. hope it helps

He's just 7 weeks, so probabyly normal. He eats every 15 minutes too. LOL he's been like this since birth.


----------



## anatoliy24 (Jul 27, 2004)

It could be totally normal event, but you should also consider the possibility that it is diabetes insipidus (read more here: http://www.diabetesinsipidus.org/) Track the wet diapers, even weigh them if you can, and talk to your pediatrician about it. The only reason that makes me suspicious of your baby having it is that you say your baby feeds every 15 minutes too. Again, this could be normal newborn symptoms, but it is worth eliminating this condition.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

ds pees before and after eating so its like every 30 minutes except during his longer sleep periods then he holds it.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
Hehe, welcome to my world! My dd literally peed every few minutes. And I was not very savvy in cd world, and we were using Kushies Classics. And i mean they would be SOAKED every little bit. I had never heard of fleece diapers or liners. I used sposies at nap and at night, simply because she would fuss the minute one drop of pee hit the dipe!

With ds, we use fleece/flannel liners and man, do they work. STill use sposies at night.

When dd got around two weeks old, dh asked should we be concerned about all that peeing, and I just reassured him it meant she was nursing enough.

Yeah, I have fleece lines doublers, does nothing. I need whole diapers lined in fleece. I think he feels the wet along the sides of the doubler. Little monster! I wan't to change him when he's wet but I wish he'd chill out and give me a minute LOL!

anatoliy24, I have had supply issues from a breast reduction, I have been very consious of every in and every out, I was using a scale for the first month. I totally hear you about the diabetes thing (I'm a nurse, totally aware of the issue), but I'm pretty sure it's nothing to do with that. It was a supply issue. He is still on the breast frequently, but again, I'm still struggling with supply. It is working out, but he needs frequent meals because he can never get much at once. We've done lots of pre and post weights. I'm not complaining, I'm just glad I'm able to nurse him exclusively for now.

Thanks everyone! I just had to vent about how many diapers we go through!


----------



## Robin926 (Jun 25, 2005)

I just wanted to add that my DS is a frequent pee-er too. He peed probably every 15-20 minutes in those first few months, also. Now that he's bigger he sometimes will go a couple of hours without going. I've never EC'ed, but I am always checking the cloth (since I was used to the more frequent peeing!), and sometimes I leave him in just a cloth with no cover. If he's not wearing pants, he also pulls the diaper off as soon as it's wet... although he's never really cried if he was. He's just really easygoing though! :LOL At night, he's in a prefold with a preemie prefold inside as a doubler. He gets changed immediately when he wakes up, but he's able to sleep right through whether he's wet or not.


----------

